# Taking all bets now for PhotoPlus



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 27, 2014)

My understanding (from what I've read on this site) is that traditionally Canon doesn't release/show/announce products at PhotoPlus, but instead uses it to make retailers and consumers more familiar with the products it released earlier in the year. If my understanding is flawed, feel free to say so.

There were rumors back in September about a high MP pro body showing up at PhotoPlus. This rumor seemed quashed by the subsequent rumor that Canon is going down the multi-layer sensor route in 2015. Perhaps they're not mutually exclusive (again - feel free to correct me on any of this).

At that point I again assumed nothing was coming at PhotoPlus. Then we got the rumor that the 100-400 lens is finally coming out in November, and it was followed by at least one member on this site who claims to have seen one being tested in the wild.

One would assume that if indeed the 100-400 is coming in November, it would be announced at PhotoPlus. There is such a large number of people (it seems) that are interested in this lens - that to just release it via a press release only (and not showcase it at an event) would seem silly. The same thoughts apply to that EF 11-24 f/4L lens we saw a supposed photo of last month, followed by a rumor that it is real and it is coming.

So, now I'm thinking that at least those will be announced at PhotoPlus *IF* those rumors are true.

What do you think will happen at PhotoPlus?


----------



## Meatcurry (Oct 30, 2014)

Can't belive there are no announcements or leaks thus far, would have to be today if at all.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 31, 2014)

Meatcurry said:


> Can't belive there are no announcements or leaks thus far, would have to be today if at all.



Well, so much for "psychic1" over at FM being much of a psychic.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 31, 2014)

Canon made their new product announcements for PhotoPlus already. The C100 Mark II. It will be on display.

Canon makes their new Camera announcements a week or more ahead of a event like PhotoPlus. That announcement was all I'd expect.

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/5563281944/canon-announces-eos-c100-mark-ii

Since PhotoPlus started yesterday, there will be no more major announcements.

http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/10/canon-u-s-a-brings-its-digital-imaging-solutions-to-photoplus-expo-2014/


----------

